# Luis SuÃ¡rez.... a disgrace



## 2blue (Feb 11, 2012)

His immature behaviour is ruining Liverpool's reputation as a footballing giant. When someone of Dalglishe's stature in the game has to make excuses for him its time to say "Bye bye". He's taking the club's eye off what really matters. Liverpool loosing face here badly.:mmm:
Now conceeded 2 in as many minutes:whoo:


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 11, 2012)

For me it's a handshake after the match and not before. In any competitive sport I've played that's been the case and then you get down to it, knock seven bells out of each other and shake afterwards!

I also found it amusing to see how wound up Evra was and thought he might have ended Ferdinands game in the 1st minute!

Mind you when I used to play hockey HID always said as I left the house "remember, it's a game for ladies"


----------



## RichardC (Feb 11, 2012)

I thought as the "guilty" party that he would have offered his hand and Evra would have turned it away. Im surprised that it was the other way round.

Leaves a sour taste in my opinion and doubt Dalglish was very happy at half time!!!


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 11, 2012)

RichardC said:



			I thought as the "guilty" party that he would have offered his hand and Evra would have turned it away. Im surprised that it was the other way round.

Leaves a sour taste in my opinion and doubt Dalglish was very happy at half time!!!
		
Click to expand...

I guess he doesn't feel he is guilty and Dalglish didn't either - not sure why they didn't appeal in that case...


----------



## Captainron (Feb 11, 2012)

He showed in the World Cup that he was a dishonest person. His proven racial abuse of Evra just showed that he is an altogether reprehensible character. Liverpool FC should be ashamed to have a miscreant like him on their books. He is a bad reflection on a club with a fabulous history.


----------



## RichardC (Feb 11, 2012)

Maybe he thought what he said was taken wrongly, but he admitted saying what he was accused of.

If me being a Londoner called a Greek person a "Bubble", would I have the moral ground saying that it's a joking term if he/she took offence?


----------



## BeachGolfer (Feb 11, 2012)

Interested in hearing more on that tunnel incident. 20 mins to go - plenty of time for a sending off.


----------



## 2blue (Feb 11, 2012)

RichardC said:



			Maybe he thought what he said was taken wrongly, but he admitted saying what he was accused of.

If me being a Londoner called a Greek person a "Bubble", would I have the moral ground saying that it's a joking term if he/she took offence?
		
Click to expand...

Sorry...   as a Londoner you'll never be taken seriously by the rest of the country


----------



## 2blue (Feb 11, 2012)

Captainron said:



			He showed in the World Cup that he was a dishonest person. His proven racial abuse of Evra just showed that he is an altogether reprehensible character. Liverpool FC should be ashamed to have a miscreant like him on their books. He is a bad reflection on a club with a fabulous history.
		
Click to expand...

Agree....  reputation has taken one very big dent


----------



## RichardC (Feb 11, 2012)

2blue said:



			Sorry...   as a Londoner you'll never be taken seriously by the rest of the country

Click to expand...

I take offence to that :ears:


----------



## Aztecs27 (Feb 11, 2012)

On the surface, if he simply doesnt like the guy, why would he shake his hand? Patrice Evra might be a first class douchebag for all we know. I've seen umpteen posts on Facebook with outrage that he didn't shake Evra's hand and it makes him look "even more racist"....what? Despite the fact that he shook hands with every other Black guy in the United squad? Racism isn't funny or to be condoned in any walk of life but Suarez is protesting his innocence as what he said being mis-interpreted and has served his ban.

Bad sportsmanship? Yes. Over blown drama? Most definitely.


----------



## Mungoscorner (Feb 11, 2012)

In an ideal world,racist scum like Suarez and Terry should be put on a boat together,pointed into the middle of the channel and then torpedoed.
Loved Evra's little dance around Suarez at the end though,nothing like rubbing it in.


----------



## Dodger (Feb 11, 2012)

Dalgleish will still defend the wee .... no doubt.

In no way am I a red but I really enjoyed them getting it right up the scousers today.

Liverpool have some crap in their team mind...Spearing??!! Enrique,Henderson and Carroll is just utter pish.


----------



## fundy (Feb 11, 2012)

_Liverpool have some crap in their team mind...Spearing??!! Enrique,Henderson and Carroll is just utter pish._ 

List is definitely not complete without Downing in it, 20m for a winger who cant beat an egg let alone a defender


----------



## Aztecs27 (Feb 11, 2012)

Dodger said:



			Dalgleish will still defend the wee .... no doubt.

In no way am I a red but I really enjoyed them getting it right up the scousers today.

Liverpool have some crap in their team mind...Spearing??!! Enrique,Henderson and Carroll is just utter pish.
		
Click to expand...

True enough. They've been mediocre for way too long.


----------



## chrisd (Feb 11, 2012)

Fun though innit!


----------



## Dodger (Feb 11, 2012)

There we go 'King'Kenny backing him up.

Kenny is an utter cretin and a total fud of a man.

Give it up Dalgleish,you are a spent force,now piss off and go and play golf or something.


----------



## Scottjd1 (Feb 11, 2012)

Cant wait to watch this later......


----------



## bladeplayer (Feb 11, 2012)

AmandaJR said:



			For me it's a handshake after the match and not before. In any competitive sport I've played that's been the case and then you get down to it, knock seven bells out of each other and shake afterwards!

" 

Click to expand...

 Amanda you are 1 zillion percent totaly correct & right .. this handshake before the game is rubbish .. you said word for word the way iv felt & ive competed in GAA , football , rugby.. get the game over & shake hands leave it between the lines .. well said


----------



## Dodger (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## bladeplayer (Feb 11, 2012)

Captainron said:



			He showed in the World Cup that he was a dishonest person. .
		
Click to expand...

To me he showed in the world cup he was willing to sacrafice his own possible place in the final for the good of his team & his country ... id have a guy with that attitude in my team anyday .. 


if an everton player does it today against chelsea & we get a result he will be applauded


----------



## Aztecs27 (Feb 11, 2012)

I loathe Sir Alex, but his post match comments were awesome!


----------



## bladeplayer (Feb 11, 2012)

Aztecs27 said:



			I loathe Sir Alex, but his post match comments were awesome!
		
Click to expand...

Been at doctors with the baby what happend today , apart from the non handshake ? who won ?


----------



## Aztecs27 (Feb 11, 2012)

bladeplayer said:



			Been at doctors with the baby what happend today , apart from the non handshake ? who won ?
		
Click to expand...

 Best you watch MOTD tonight mate. More drama than Eastenders!

Hope the little'un is ok


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 11, 2012)

Looking forward to the rugby now. A gentleman's game when kicking the proverbial out of each other is allowed :mmm: but no diving or downright cheating or swearing at the ref etc etc.


----------



## MegaSteve (Feb 11, 2012)

AmandaJR said:



			For me it's a handshake after the match and not before. In any competitive sport I've played that's been the case and then you get down to it, knock seven bells out of each other and shake afterwards!
		
Click to expand...

Another here, in total agreement with Amanda...


----------



## Achilles (Feb 11, 2012)

Suarez is becoming a liability for Liverpool - he's a despicable little urchin in my opinion!! Dalglish looks like he's losing the plot the more he talks and I think Fergie was spot on with his comments. Great win for United just a shame Suarez has again become the talking point. He is no sportsman in my eyes and the sooner Liverpool realise that the better.


----------



## Dodger (Feb 11, 2012)

AmandaJR said:



			For me it's a handshake after the match and not before. In any competitive sport I've played that's been the case and then you get down to it, knock seven bells out of each other and shake afterwards!

I also found it amusing to see how wound up Evra was and thought he might have ended Ferdinands game in the 1st minute!

Mind you when I used to play hockey HID always said as I left the house "remember, it's a game for ladies" 

Click to expand...

Do you not shake hands before the off in golf Amanda?

I do, then I want to murder my opponent but always shake hands at the end.

Why can't they do that for Football too?


----------



## Mungoscorner (Feb 11, 2012)

AmandaJR said:



			Looking forward to the rugby now. A gentleman's game when kicking the proverbial out of each other is allowed :mmm: but no diving or downright cheating or swearing at the ref etc etc.
		
Click to expand...

Ummmmmm


----------



## MegaSteve (Feb 11, 2012)

Deleted


----------



## Basher (Feb 11, 2012)

They're both as bad as each other!

They want their heads banging together. Petulence personified. 
Boo bloody hoo, he didn't shake my hand. I know, I'll act like a total clown at full time right in front of him. Evra should have stayed well clear of him at the final whistle. Ferguson himself said that he shouldn't have antagonised the situation.

As usual, the Sky commentator banged on about the non handshake to both managers. To top it all, Redknapp started waffling on about it in the box. Just bloody leave it!
Talk about the game, not the Mary Anne carry on around it.

It was at this point that I turned channels!


----------



## papyt (Feb 11, 2012)

i think the FA should give him a 2 match ban for bringing the game into disrepute for not shaking hands lets see what "he has done nothing wrong!" dalglish says then.


----------



## bladeplayer (Feb 11, 2012)

Aztecs27 said:



			Best you watch MOTD tonight mate. More drama than Eastenders!

Hope the little'un is ok
		
Click to expand...

 Cool looking forward to it now ha esp if we can keep the result against chelsea..

He grand ta . ear infection and temp 103 , have the medicine he b grand in cpl days ..


----------



## beggsy (Feb 11, 2012)

What gets me is only 1 person said he was been racist yet everyone hates him now where as John terry has said it in front of millions and no one seems to care is that because he is English 
I have a good black mate who I play football with an drink with he calls me a white so an so as I do Black so an so what would the courts say about that


----------



## MegaSteve (Feb 11, 2012)

beggsy said:



			I have a good black mate who I play football with an drink with he calls me a white so an so as I do Black so an so what would the courts say about that
		
Click to expand...

Exactly... Adding black/white to a statement/insult doesn't automatically make you a racist... My son is often asked by his Asian workmates to help them out by turning out for their 6 a side team as they need a "token white" for the night... Absolutely no racism intended none taken...


----------



## Piece (Feb 11, 2012)

Suarez, Evra, Dalglish, Ferguson. Bunch of :sbox:


----------



## BTatHome (Feb 11, 2012)

papyt said:



			i think the FA should give him a 2 match ban for bringing the game into disrepute for not shaking hands lets see what "he has done nothing wrong!" dalglish says then.
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure Evra running across the pitch at the end to specifically get right in front of Suarez (past a protesting referee) will be seen as acceptable though. Even Fergie saw that as a stupid thing to do !


----------



## MGL (Feb 11, 2012)

I think the guy is an utter disgrace and he has done so much to damage the reputation of Liverpool FC - probably one of the most famous and well respected clubs in history. 

The sooner they get rid  - and the sooner Dalglesh gets his head out of his a*** the better.


----------



## DCB (Feb 11, 2012)

Anyway, what about the wee check step Suarez made in the first few minutes and Evra and Ferdinand collided at great pace  Bet neither of them were thinking about handshakes as the closed in on Suarez.

If they'd caught him he was going way up in the air....bit like Ferdinand ended up doing


----------



## FaldosJumper (Feb 11, 2012)

I got the impression Evra didn't really offer his hand, more of a limp hanging hand, compared to his handshakes with the other scouse players. Not trying to defend anyone but guess Evra just attempting to sort of wind things up and Suarez didn't disappoint. SAF was pure genius in his presser afterwards though.


----------



## brendy (Feb 11, 2012)

DCB said:



			Anyway, what about the wee check step Suarez made in the first few minutes and Evra and Ferdinand collided at great pace  Bet neither of them were thinking about handshakes as the closed in on Suarez.

If they'd caught him he was going way up in the air....bit like Ferdinand ended up doing 

Click to expand...

One I made earlier. (Suarez had been and gone haha)







One thing I will say for Suarez was that he was more professional today during the game than any of the UTD eejits, especially Evra who was intent on breaking him then when it went wrong took a redner and decided he wouldnt go near him for the rest of the match.


----------



## G1BB0 (Feb 11, 2012)

1st up he isnt racist scum, 2nd he isnt obliged to shake hands.

What is much more at fault is the constant efforts from MU(shited) players to make something of everything Suarez did. The fact Liverpool players went by his side at half time is to be commended. Evra celebrated at full time in a way that for me was just inciteful, yes they beat their biggest rivals (historically) but get over yourself for f's sake, its just a game


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 11, 2012)

Mungoscorner said:



			Ummmmmm
		
Click to expand...

There's always an exception to every rule. Personally having been football crazy as a lass (she's football crazy, she's football mad and football has just robbed her of the wee bit o' sense she had!) I can't bear the cheating and posturing and prima donna's on show every week.


----------



## richart (Feb 11, 2012)

The hand shakes before the game are such token gestures, usually just touch hands looking the other way. Ones at the end of the game are at least more genuine, and are initiated by the players. I personally would get rid of pre game handshakes, as they seem to cause my trouble than they are worth.


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 11, 2012)

For Suarez not to offer his hand shows that his gesture of honesty wasn't there. For Dalglish to,say what he did showed him up for the pathetic scumbag he is.


----------



## Foxholer (Feb 11, 2012)

AmandaJR said:



			For me it's a handshake after the match and not before. In any competitive sport I've played that's been the case and then you get down to it, knock seven bells out of each other and shake afterwards!

I also found it amusing to see how wound up Evra was and thought he might have ended Ferdinands game in the 1st minute!

Mind you when I used to play hockey HID always said as I left the house "remember, it's a game for ladies" 

Click to expand...

Another (ex-hockey player) in agreement!

Did anybody notice how Ferdinand refused to shake Suarez's hand though?


----------



## connor (Feb 11, 2012)

so sir alex!

if suarez is such a disgrace to our club for not shaking hands and we shou;d ban him for ever playing again dare i even mention KING ERIC who kung fu kicked that palace fan?4
is that not a disgrace to the club and damaging to the reputation?
everyone seems to jump on the suarez band wagonand im sure if they take time to read some of the fa "report" it is clearly 6 of 1 and half a dozern of the other with "innocent poor little evra" ADMITTING to insulting suarez in spanish? now why would he do that when he is french? yet moan over suarez saying negrito which isnt even a spanish insult! oh yes such a ractist!

people seem to over look the likes of mr Terry oh yes i remember why because hes english! We all moan its a disgrace as he said black **** to a fellow englishman and they took captainy off him yet suraez gets 8 game ban and people still want him hung drawn and quartered!


----------



## FairwayDodger (Feb 11, 2012)

Big fuss about nothing, these pre-game handshakes are an empty meaningless ritual; no eye contact, no genuine respect - the players are forced into them and just want to get them over with.


----------



## Mungoscorner (Feb 11, 2012)

G1BB0 said:



			1st up he isnt racist scum, 2nd he isnt obliged to shake hands.

What is much more at fault is the constant efforts from MU(shited) players to make something of everything Suarez did. The fact Liverpool players went by his side at half time is to be commended. Evra celebrated at full time in a way that for me was just inciteful, yes they beat their biggest rivals (historically) but get over yourself for f's sake, its just a game
		
Click to expand...

Suarez and Terry are Racist Scum,there is no other way to describe a racist.
Suarez began the whole affair by calling Evra "Negrito",the exact translation means "little black man" but it also means something far more offensive and inflammatory.
Terry's outburst has been well documented and can be found by Googleing,it's obviously far too explicit to show here.
Football ceased to be "just a game" a long time ago,money has ruined the game,ruined clubs,and obviously ruined fair play and sportsmanship.


----------



## G1BB0 (Feb 11, 2012)

its all bollox end of. Life's too short to worry about trivial matters, whats more importants is when is the course going to be playable


----------



## connor (Feb 11, 2012)

by not shaking hands i felt it gave suarez an advantage over evra as he appeared to loose his head for example when he munched rio and was meant for suarez also the inident in the tunnel


----------



## Imurg (Feb 11, 2012)

They just all need to grow up.


----------



## Dodger (Feb 11, 2012)

connor said:



			so sir alex!

if suarez is such a disgrace to our club for not shaking hands and we shou;d ban him for ever playing again dare i even mention KING ERIC who kung fu kicked that palace fan?4
is that not a disgrace to the club and damaging to the reputation?
everyone seems to jump on the suarez band wagonand im sure if they take time to read some of the fa "report" it is clearly 6 of 1 and half a dozern of the other with "innocent poor little evra" ADMITTING to insulting suarez in spanish? now why would he do that when he is french? yet moan over suarez saying negrito which isnt even a spanish insult! oh yes such a ractist!

people seem to over look the likes of mr Terry oh yes i remember why because hes english! We all moan its a disgrace as he said black **** to a fellow englishman and they took captainy off him yet suraez gets 8 game ban and people still want him hung drawn and quartered!
		
Click to expand...

Na,Terry is a .... as well,just not as big a one as that fud Saurez or the other fud you call 'King Kenny'......and his crown was bust years ago.


----------



## Mungoscorner (Feb 11, 2012)

AmandaJR said:



			There's always an exception to every rule. Personally having been football crazy as a lass (she's football crazy, she's football mad and football has just robbed her of the wee bit o' sense she had!) I can't bear the cheating and posturing and prima donna's on show every week.
		
Click to expand...

Your spot on Amanda,your last line just about sums up everything thats wrong with football these days.


----------



## G1BB0 (Feb 11, 2012)

MC, racist scum are very strong words, have you never and I mean never said something derogatory whether at the time or in retrospect towards someone? if not then fair play, but to come out with the words racist scum.... very strong indeed. 

We can all be keyboard warriors, but very few of us can admit to being squeeky clean


----------



## hamshanker (Feb 11, 2012)

band on jump wagon the.......re-arrange into a sentance:angry:

Ok,yeh he was found guilty of saying something regarded as racist and served his ban and now he is No1 target of anger again because he didnt shake Mr Evras hand.........

Nothing said about Evra grabbing Suarez's arm as he blanked him antagonizing the situation even more,or Evra running up and celebrating in his face.......nooooo thats ok

And what the f**k is fergy on about saying he is a disgrace to Liverpool FC and should never play for them again:angry:........here is a manager who has had a player deliberately try to end another players career (Keane/Haagland)and not just the once and another who was guilty for missing a drugs test mmmmmmmmmmmmmm.......

Now i have my thought of what action is worse.........


----------



## G1BB0 (Feb 11, 2012)

Amen


----------



## connor (Feb 11, 2012)

Dodger said:



			Na,Terry is a twat as well,just not as big a one as that fud Saurez or the other fud you call 'King Kenny'......and his crown was bust years ago.
		
Click to expand...

so he is not a big as a fud as saurez? he shgged his mates mrs and also raially abused his england team mate/good friends brother?

i seem to be arguing this all day with manc fans on bookface.  I think they are blinkered so badly.  Im not denying what suarez said but then im on his side why should he shake someones hand who went out there way to get him trouble.  "innocent evra" changed his story from multiple times alling him names to then saying just one.  How can you ban someone against only one persons evidence which is also inconsitant at that?  I dont like patrice evra he is a proven trouble maker but obviously he is a untd player so obviously untouchable!


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 11, 2012)

Trick is, Suarez is an idiot, possibly racist, possibly not, but evra is an odious individual. I wouldn't shake his hand either.


----------



## Mungoscorner (Feb 11, 2012)

G1BB0 said:



			its all bollox end of. Life's too short to worry about trivial matters, whats more importants is when is the course going to be playable 

Click to expand...

Don't even get me started on course closures !! took a few weeks holiday,and the course has been closed ever since.


----------



## connor (Feb 11, 2012)

hamshanker said:



			band on jump wagon the.......re-arrange into a sentance:angry:

Ok,yeh he was found guilty of saying something regarded as racist and served his ban and now he is No1 target of anger again because he didnt shake Mr Evras hand.........

Nothing said about Evra grabbing Suarez's arm as he blanked him antagonizing the situation even more,or Evra running up and celebrating in his face.......nooooo thats ok

And what the f**k is fergy on about saying he is a disgrace to Liverpool FC and should never play for them again:angry:........here is a manager who has had a player deliberately try to end another players career (Keane/Haagland)and not just the once and another who was guilty for missing a drugs test mmmmmmmmmmmmmm.......

Now i have my thought of what action is worse.........
		
Click to expand...

finally someone who sees it from my POV.  Fergie needs to remember his teams antics in the past before commenting on how much of a disgrace suarez is.


----------



## connor (Feb 11, 2012)

Mungoscorner said:



			Don't even get me started on course closures !! took a few weeks holiday,and the course has been closed ever since. 

Click to expand...

mine aint closed once although not got a playing partner tomorrow so will prob just go practice range for a couple hours


----------



## Mungoscorner (Feb 11, 2012)

G1BB0 said:



			MC, racist scum are very strong words, have you never and I mean never said something derogatory whether at the time or in retrospect towards someone? if not then fair play, but to come out with the words racist scum.... very strong indeed. 

We can all be keyboard warriors, but very few of us can admit to being squeeky clean
		
Click to expand...

I grew up on a very rough,very cosmopolitan council estate,my childhood friends were a very mixed bunch and i would have said lots of things to them that i most certainly wouldn't say to strangers,so i'm guilty as charged,but there was no malice,and most certainly no racism involved.An argument is an argument and we are all individuals and all have different points of view,but i would never take a dislike to somebody based on there race,creed,colour,religion.


----------



## Dodger (Feb 11, 2012)

connor said:



			so he is not a big as a fud as saurez? he shgged his mates mrs and also raially abused his england team mate/good friends brother?

i seem to be arguing this all day with manc fans on bookface.  I think they are blinkered so badly.  Im not denying what suarez said but then im on his side why should he shake someones hand who went out there way to get him trouble.  "innocent evra" changed his story from multiple times alling him names to then saying just one.  How can you ban someone against only one persons evidence which is also inconsitant at that?  I dont like patrice evra he is a proven trouble maker but obviously he is a untd player so obviously untouchable!
		
Click to expand...


Okay have him as an equal or even slightly not as bad as Terry......the fact of the matter is he's a grade A fud and Dalglish has added fuel to the fire by claiming it the 'medja' that is causing it all.....nothing to do with him allowing inappropriate t shirts and defending a player who was found guilty of calling a fellow pro a negro 5 times.Kenny's handling of all this is as big a disgrace....the fact Liverpool shat out of appealing the 8 game ban tells the real story of this sorry episode.


----------



## In_The_Rough (Feb 11, 2012)

Suarez is a nasty piece of work and always has been if in any doubt look at his rap sheet in Holland, biting another players arm etc. However for those saying LFC need to bite the bullet and get rid remember they paid upwards of Â£20mil for him so would need to get most of that back which will limit him to a few clubs, also if LFC get rid of him the are getting rid of their best player and most potent goalscoring threat along with his skill and creativity. Take him out the team and there is not a lot left really so Kenny is in a bit of a pickle here. Evra also acted like a total buffoon today, trying to knoble Suarez virtually from the kick off and ends up clattering with Rio and the final whistle behaviour was sheer lunacy from him. Yes Fergie is a hypocrite for saying what he did as well.


----------



## Dellboy (Feb 11, 2012)

papyt said:



			i think the FA should give him a 2 match ban for bringing the game into disrepute for not shaking hands lets see what "he has done nothing wrong!" dalglish says then.
		
Click to expand...

So Rio to get a ban as well ??


----------



## connor (Feb 11, 2012)

Dodger said:



			Okay have him as an equal or even slightly not as bad as Terry......the fact of the matter is he's a grade A fud and Dalglish has added fuel to the fire by claiming it the 'medja' that is causing it all.....nothing to do with him allowing inappropriate t shirts and defending a player who was found guilty of calling a fellow pro a _*negrito once*_.Kenny's handling of all this is as big a disgrace....the fact Liverpool shat out of appealing the 8 game ban tells the real story of this sorry episode.
		
Click to expand...

fixed that for you.

They didnt appeal as the FA where never going to change there mind otherwise they would risk looking like a farce! (which they are)also would of led to a longer ban.  I personally feel that the FA took this stance beacuse of blatters comments i think it was who said racism can be settled at the end of the game with a handshake and it doesnt exist.
This discussion really can go on all day as i dont think it is ever going to be something to be agreed on especially by people with loyalties to a team envolved.

here my views summed up in short

Should suarez of called evra a negrito (NO as no need to speak spanish to a none spanish speaking player)
should evra of insulted suarez in spanish (NO reference above)
should evra if that offended complained to the ref at the time ie in the game (yes)
Should it of been an 8 game ban (no)
should we of worn those t shirts (not the best idea but an see the thought behind it)
should they have shook hands (no not if they or 1 of them doesnt want to why should they? doesnt make you racsit for not shaking hands)
did evra need to grab hold of suarez (no thats assault)
did evra need to jump around infront of suarez after the game NO
did suarez do the right thing to walk away YES

does this subject now need to be laid to rest and the media stop having a feding frenzy of it and making it worse YES

what im getting at is its a culmination of so many things where both parties have been in the wrong here.This should be now left alone by the media as i think it would die out.


----------



## Dodger (Feb 11, 2012)

connor said:



			fixed that for you.

They didnt appeal as the FA where never going to change there mind otherwise they would risk looking like a farce! (which they are)also would of led to a longer ban.  I personally feel that the FA took this stance beacuse of blatters comments i think it was who said racism can be settled at the end of the game with a handshake and it doesnt exist.
This discussion really can go on all day as i dont think it is ever going to be something to be agreed on especially by people with loyalties to a team envolved.

here my views summed up in short

Should suarez of called evra a negrito (NO as no need to speak spanish to a none spanish speaking player)
should evra of insulted suarez in spanish (NO reference above)
should evra if that offended complained to the ref at the time ie in the game (yes)
Should it of been an 8 game ban (no)
should we of worn those t shirts (not the best idea but an see the thought behind it)
should they have shook hands (no not if they or 1 of them doesnt want to why should they? doesnt make you racsit for not shaking hands)
did evra need to grab hold of suarez (no thats assault)
did evra need to jump around infront of suarez after the game NO
did suarez do the right thing to walk away YES

does this subject now need to be laid to rest and the media stop having a feding frenzy of it and making it worse YES

what im getting at is its a culmination of so many things where both parties have been in the wrong here.This should be now left alone by the media as i think it would die out.
		
Click to expand...

Anyone would think you possibly support Liverpool.

Assault,do me a favour eh?

Liverpool F.C....offended by everything ashamed of nothing.


----------



## connor (Feb 11, 2012)

look up the word assualt in common law terms 

to assault somneone you dont need to hit them that is classed as battery.

a simple definition of it is

  Law . an unlawful physical attack upon another; an attempt or offer to do violence to another, with or without battery, as by holding a stone or club in a threatening manner. 


so basically in clear terms assault isnt the hitting of someone its the threat of it. so telling someone this or eveb grabbing there arm can be classed as it


----------



## Mungoscorner (Feb 11, 2012)

connor said:



			look up the word assualt in common law terms 

to assault somneone you dont need to hit them that is classed as battery.

a simple definition of it is

  Law . an unlawful physical attack upon another; an attempt or offer to do violence to another, with or without battery, as by holding a stone or club in a threatening manner. 


so basically in clear terms assault isnt the hitting of someone its the threat of it. so telling someone this or eveb grabbing there arm can be classed as it
		
Click to expand...

You can be charged with "Common Assault" for verbally abusing,or threatening somebody,so technically speaking being racially abusive is Assault.


----------



## connor (Feb 11, 2012)

Mungoscorner said:



			You can be charged with "Common Assault" for verbally abusing,or threatening somebody,so technically speaking being racially abusive is Assault.
		
Click to expand...

yeah but i think for racial stuff there is a seperate charge all together for that.  Ask john terry he'll know.

anyway as for the suarez topic im going to gracefully bow out now as i will arguee all day on the matter and to be fair never going to agree with everyone nore do i expect them to agree with me.  Afterall its a forum so everyone is entitled to their own opinion even if it is wrong


----------



## Captain_Black (Feb 11, 2012)

Seven pages of tosh.
Who cares, stupid game anyway.
I could understand if it was about something important like GOLF.


----------



## fundy (Feb 11, 2012)

the saddest bit for me is the amount of people trying to defend the actions of any of them, they are all in the wrong to varying degrees yet fans blinded by so called club loyalty defend the players of their club even when completely illogical to do so


----------



## hamshanker (Feb 11, 2012)

connor said:



			fixed that for you.

They didnt appeal as the FA where never going to change there mind otherwise they would risk looking like a farce! (which they are)also would of led to a longer ban.  I personally feel that the FA took this stance beacuse of blatters comments i think it was who said racism can be settled at the end of the game with a handshake and it doesnt exist.
This discussion really can go on all day as i dont think it is ever going to be something to be agreed on especially by people with loyalties to a team envolved.

here my views summed up in short

Should suarez of called evra a negrito (NO as no need to speak spanish to a none spanish speaking player)
should evra of insulted suarez in spanish (NO reference above)
should evra if that offended complained to the ref at the time ie in the game (yes)
Should it of been an 8 game ban (no)
should we of worn those t shirts (not the best idea but an see the thought behind it)
should they have shook hands (no not if they or 1 of them doesnt want to why should they? doesnt make you racsit for not shaking hands)
did evra need to grab hold of suarez (no thats assault)
did evra need to jump around infront of suarez after the game NO
did suarez do the right thing to walk away YES

does this subject now need to be laid to rest and the media stop having a feding frenzy of it and making it worse YES

what im getting at is its a culmination of so many things where both parties have been in the wrong here.This should be now left alone by the media as i think it would die out.
		
Click to expand...

totaly agree,should be put to bed and lets get on with the football,*BUT* no the media have to drag it on until they have destroyed some1,good example is with Stuart Pierce,media dragging the past up from 18yrs ago because he has been made temp English manager.....

good old media getting right behind England....tossers(off tangent a little but bored of Suarez/Evra saga now):cheers:


----------



## MegaSteve (Feb 11, 2012)

Bottom line is...  ManU played the better football and took the three points...

Everything else is purely incidental... Isn't it?


----------



## Mungoscorner (Feb 11, 2012)

connor said:



			yeah but i think for racial stuff there is a seperate charge all together for that.  Ask john terry he'll know.

anyway as for the suarez topic im going to gracefully bow out now as i will arguee all day on the matter and to be fair never going to agree with everyone nore do i expect them to agree with me.  Afterall its a forum so everyone is entitled to their own opinion even if it is wrong 

Click to expand...

Very eloquently put,and we are all entitled to an oppinion. :thup:


----------



## Dodger (Feb 11, 2012)

By the way was he not deemed to have called him negreto 7 times in the FA report,not the 5 and 1 we quoted?

And Evra did notify the Ref....

.....and by your reckoning Connor the Ref today will be on an assault charge.:smirk:


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 11, 2012)

murphthemog said:



			Trick is, Suarez is an idiot, possibly racist, possibly not, but evra is an odious individual. I wouldn't shake his hand either.
		
Click to expand...

Spot on.

The fa disciplinary board found Suarez guilty on the balance of "Probability".

It is very clear that Suarez insists ( I'd believe him before evra) what he said was not meant as a racist slur and feels very aggrieved that he was found guilty and banned for 8 games.

As he has insisted his innocence there is no reason why he should shake hands with the accuser.
Evra's celebrations right in front of Suarez  at full time left a lot to be desired too, though credit to Suarez for not smacking the lying frenchman.

As for fergusons post match comments, he's got  cheek telling us how to manage our football club.


----------



## FaldosJumper (Feb 11, 2012)

The most disgusting thing about this whole episode when it originally happened was the when Suarez picked and poked at Evra's skin, pointing at it with a look of disgust. If I'd been Evra I'd have taken the stupid f&%&^%s head off. Shameful behaviour.


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 11, 2012)

fundy said:



			the saddest bit for me is the amount of people trying to defend the actions of any of them, they are all in the wrong to varying degrees yet fans blinded by so called club loyalty defend the players of their club even when completely illogical to do so
		
Click to expand...

Spot on. 5 years ago, I would have been desperate to watch this. Today, I knew how it was going to unfold, so I arranged a session with my Pro and spent an hour working on Lag. The bigger problem is that I also decided that I didn't want my lad to watch the game as I didn't think that the behaviour on show from them all would be a good example of how I think Sport should be played. Fans are turning away from the game because of the actions of these "yobs". Football is in danger of eating itself.....

Anyway, Latics beat the trotters and the Warriors beat Leeds, so all is good in my Wigan wonderland...


----------



## Rodders (Feb 11, 2012)

"The fa disciplinary board found Suarez guilty on the balance of "Probability"."
I thought Suarez admitted he said it.
Still can't understand if what he said was "common place" language in Uraguay that after being here so long why hadn't he said it before in a match or even in training at Liverpool? aand if he did why wasn't he told it wasn't acceptable here?
I think today's behaviour by both of them just shows us what they are really like, money is the be all in footbal these days, doesn't matter what you do wrong they don't have any shame.


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 11, 2012)

Rodders said:



			"The fa disciplinary board found Suarez guilty on the balance of "Probability"."
I thought Suarez admitted he said it.
Still can't understand if what he said was "common place" language in Uraguay that after being here so long why hadn't he said it before in a match or even in training at Liverpool? aand if he did why wasn't he told it wasn't acceptable here?
I think today's behaviour by both of them just shows us what they are really like, money is the be all in footbal these days, doesn't matter what you do wrong they don't have any shame.
		
Click to expand...

He has used it in training to glen Johnson.

The original conversation was in Spanish, both players using Spanish.

Keep up at the back


----------



## Rodders (Feb 11, 2012)

Sod it, missed that!


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 11, 2012)

Rodders said:



			Sod it, missed that! 

Click to expand...

You dipstick!


----------



## hamshanker (Feb 11, 2012)

Football has always been in my blood but over last few yrs im falling out of love with it..

Not just this episode,but everything that surrounds football,diving,abuse of refs etc...

just watched last 15 mins of rugby league Wigan vleeds,looked like things were gonna get out of hand as tackles were beginning to get tasty but at final hooter every player lined up to shake hands looked like they meant it,no surrounding the ref or looking for bit of revenge afterwards,something our over rated over paid footballers should look upto..


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 11, 2012)

hamshanker said:



			Football has always been in my blood but over last few yrs im falling out of love with it..

Not just this episode,but everything that surrounds football,diving,abuse of refs etc...

just watched last 15 mins of rugby league Wigan vleeds,looked like things were gonna get out of hand as tackles were beginning to get tasty but at final hooter every player lined up to shake hands looked like they meant it,no surrounding the ref or looking for bit of revenge afterwards,something our over rated over paid footballers should look upto..
		
Click to expand...

I was brought up playing Rugby League. One of the first things that gets drilled into you is that you never argue with the Ref. Ever. Other things that you are taught include not going down unless you physically have to, and you always shake hands after the game. Even if the opposing centre has spent all game using your lower back as a knee rest, you always shake hands. Thats how sport should be played. Learn how to Win, and learn how to Lose. Our pampered footballers don't seem to have learned either of these lessons.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 11, 2012)

It was the comments of Neville afterwards that didn't help. He said it was great for the fans as its the sort of thing that they still talk about like the Arsenal Man Utd tunnel incident 10+ year ago. Sorry Gary but I thought it was the football we wanted it to be about. Redknapp was bang on when he said everythign that happened from the handshake to the Evra behaviour will just fuel this for every match between them for the next few seasons. If everyone had just got on with the game and the PL had taken the sensible step of stopping the handshakes it would have died a death


----------



## Naybrains (Feb 11, 2012)

A pair of jizz stains the two of them. Whoever mentioned banging their heads together ain't far off the mark.
Same with Kenny and Sir Eck.  Just saying.


----------



## In_The_Rough (Feb 11, 2012)

HomerJSimpson said:



			It was the comments of Neville afterwards that didn't help. He said it was great for the fans as its the sort of thing that they still talk about like the Arsenal Man Utd tunnel incident 10+ year ago. Sorry Gary but I thought it was the football we wanted it to be about. Redknapp was bang on when he said everythign that happened from the handshake to the Evra behaviour will just fuel this for every match between them for the next few seasons. If everyone had just got on with the game and the PL had taken the sensible step of stopping the handshakes it would have died a death
		
Click to expand...

Neville is not bothered anyway all he cares about is UTD won. He has not exactly covered himself in glory in past meetings between these 2 teams. Have to agree though that whilever Evra and Suarez are at the 2 clubs the feud is going to be there as if there is not enough bad blood between the clubs anyway


----------



## Essex_Stu (Feb 11, 2012)

I do not like Evra one bit. He is a crying winging little tit and I am judging him by other incidents not the Suarez one. However today he showed a great deal of muturity in going to shake Suarezs hand. Suarez is a disgrace and should be kicked out of football completly. He admitted what he called him, served his punishment and should be moving on from the incident. Would love to know the reasons why he did not shake Evras hand.


----------



## hamshanker (Feb 11, 2012)

Essex_Stu said:



			I do not like Evra one bit. He is a crying winging little tit and I am judging him by other incidents not the Suarez one. However today he showed a great deal of muturity in going to shake Suarezs hand. Suarez is a disgrace and should be kicked out of football completly. He admitted what he called him, served his punishment and should be moving on from the incident. Would love to know the reasons why he did not shake Evras hand.
		
Click to expand...

for a moment i thought you was serious


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 11, 2012)

I'd be more concerned about the fact that Dalgliesh was firmly of the opinion that Suarez would shake his hand. He implied that they had talked about it and Suarez had agreed that he would. It doesn't look like King Kenny has too much control of the dressing room, does it?


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 11, 2012)

Essex_Stu said:



			I do not like Evra one bit. He is a crying winging little tit and I am judging him by other incidents not the Suarez one. However today he showed a great deal of muturity in going to shake Suarezs hand. Suarez is a disgrace and should be kicked out of football completly. He admitted what he called him, served his punishment and should be moving on from the incident. Would love to know the reasons why he did not shake Evras hand.
		
Click to expand...

Are you for real? Kicking him out of Football because of that?

Why would you shake hands with somebody who accused you of racial abuse?

As for Evra showing maturity, why didn't just ignore suarez instead of grabbing is forearm and why did he try to get into the Liverpool dressing room at HT to have a go at Suarez?

Also waving his arms about directly in front of Suarez at the end wasn't very mature!


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 11, 2012)

bluewolf said:



			I'd be more concerned about the fact that Dalgliesh was firmly of the opinion that Suarez would shake his hand. He implied that they had talked about it and Suarez had agreed that he would. It doesn't look like King Kenny has too much control of the dressing room, does it?
		
Click to expand...

Don't kid yourself pal.


----------



## Essex_Stu (Feb 11, 2012)

Stuart_C said:



			Are you for real? Kicking him out of Football because of that?

Why would you shake hands with somebody who accused you of racial abuse?

As for Evra showing maturity, why didn't just ignore suarez instead of grabbing is forearm and why did he try to get into the Liverpool dressing room at HT to have a go at Suarez?  

Also waving his arms about directly in front of Suarez at the end wasn't very mature!
		
Click to expand...

Sorry had only heard about the handshakes not the other antics that Evra had been upto so I can say Evra is a tit once again. Suarez admitted he called him what he did and this was classed as racial abuse by the FA so its not an accusation is it?


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 11, 2012)

Essex_Stu said:



			Sorry had only heard about the handshakes not the other antics that Evra had been upto so I can say Evra is a tit once again. Suarez admitted he called him what he did and this was classed as racial abuse by the FA so its not an accusation is it?
		
Click to expand...

Probability being the keyword here, Suarez admitted to using a word that in his culture is not derogatory but in PC Britain is racist.  There were no witnessess to this case just evra accusing Suarez of racial abuse.

Suarez was found guilty on the "probability" that the word he used was of a derogatory  content.


----------



## Farneyman (Feb 11, 2012)

Dodger said:



			There we go 'King'Kenny backing him up.

Kenny is an utter cretin and a total fud of a man.

Give it up Dalgleish,you are a spent force,now piss off and go and play golf or something.
		
Click to expand...

Just watched Kenny's post match interview from sky and I have to agree with dodger... Kenny is a wee diddly...


----------



## In_The_Rough (Feb 11, 2012)

Yes Kens comments after the match were a bit daft. Didn't believe a word he said and he just came across as a rabbit starting into headlights not knowing which way to run


----------



## hamshanker (Feb 11, 2012)

Farneyman said:



			Just watched Kenny's post match interview from sky and I have to agree with dodger... Kenny is a wee diddly...
		
Click to expand...

Im sorry,but do you think he is gonna slag 1 of his players off especially to the press,not even the *SIR ALEX DOES THAT.....*


----------



## Farneyman (Feb 11, 2012)

FaldosJumper said:



			The most disgusting thing about this whole episode when it originally happened was the when Suarez picked and poked at Evra's skin, pointing at it with a look of disgust. If I'd been Evra I'd have taken the stupid f&%&^%s head off. Shameful behaviour.
		
Click to expand...

Did you see when, just before half time, Wellbeck touched Suarez's shirt Suarez done something a bit the same, as a look of disgust and wiped his shirt.    Not cool.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 12, 2012)

Dodger said:



			Anyone would think you possibly support Liverpool.

Assault,do me a favour eh?

Liverpool F.C....offended by everything ashamed of nothing.
		
Click to expand...

Dodger, what morally superior, whiter than white footy team do you support? You are obviously the font of all knowledge and have never made a mistake in your life. Do you want some red sauce with that chip on your shoulder, against LFC? A well balanced argument in any of your comments, no! Is it even worth entering into sensible conversation, with such a myopic view.

Anyway, on to other things.

Initially very dissappointed that Luis didn't shake his hand, after some more replays, not sure if the hand was on offer from Evra anyway, but still should have shaken his hand. Evra made the most of it to the following camera though.

We were crap, Man U not much better. Downing took absolutely no responsibility at all. Ferdinands tackle wasn't a foul. Well handled by the ref, to be honest. Johnstons marking for rooneys first was totally wrong side.

Ferguson, people in glass houses. You forgave Cantona, why can't we. I'd also love to see the comments you said years ago were you basically called the Italian or Portuguese nation a bunch of cheats.

Does anyone want to finish fourth, AVB and Kenny's criticism this week, Wengers the other week. The sky football generation buying into Sky's agenda. Football is really starting to do my head in.

Anyway, off to freeze my bits off in Whitby, so can escape this asylum and get some golf in, hopefully. Toodle pip for a week.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 12, 2012)

Oh yes, here it is:-

Ferguson:When an Italian says it's pasta I check under the sauce to make sure. They are innovators of the smokescreen.

Says it all really, hypocrite. But then again footy is full of them now, yes even including my own club.


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 12, 2012)

For what reason did Suarez HAVE to shake his hand yesterday??


----------



## Imurg (Feb 12, 2012)

Stuart_C said:



			For what reason did Suarez HAVE to shake his hand yesterday??
		
Click to expand...

Because it was offered........?

Two ways of looking at this....

Everyone bar Liverpool says Suarez was wrong - I think that's something most can agree with.

So either everyone is out to get Liverpool 
or
Suarez was in the wrong....


----------



## MegaSteve (Feb 12, 2012)

It takes two to tango... No one from either club [especially the managers] have exactly 'done the right thing'...

How about the FA 'punishing' BOTH clubs for bringing game into disrepute...

I would suggest that their fixtures don't get played for next two seasons and the points get split...
ie They each get awarded one point for each game...


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 12, 2012)

Imurg said:



			Because it was offered........?

Two ways of looking at this....

Everyone bar Liverpool says Suarez was wrong - I think that's something most can agree with.

So either everyone is out to get Liverpool 
or
Suarez was in the wrong....
		
Click to expand...

And he is well within his rights not to shake his hand.

Morally and for the media's sake maybe he should've but I fully back him for not doing so.

If this was an English player do you think he would be getting the same amount of stick as Suarez?
 Because I can remember Wayne bridge being supported by the press when he refused John Terry's hand.

Xenophobic media out  in  force on this occasion.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 12, 2012)

The Bridge/Terry thing was a completely different kettle of fish.
No laws had been broken, it was a thing between (previously) 2 friends.

If Terry had called Bridge by an inflamatory/racist name then there would have been a backlash - certainly.


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 12, 2012)

Imurg said:



			The Bridge/Terry thing was a completely different kettle of fish.
No laws had been broken, it was a thing between (previously) 2 friends.

If Terry had called Bridge by an inflamatory/racist name then there would have been a backlash - certainly.
		
Click to expand...

Shaking hands before is allegedly about respect on the pitch, regardless of what's gone before it.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 12, 2012)

I honestly don't believe that the word "respect" can be used with relation to Football.
There's been little respect in the game for years.
Pound to a penny they're only doing it because the Premier League say they have to..........Tell me I'm wrong.
Would they do it if they didn't have to?


----------



## Dodger (Feb 12, 2012)

Imurg said:



			The Bridge/Terry thing was a completely different kettle of fish.
No laws had been broken, it was a thing between (previously) 2 friends.

If Terry had called Bridge by an inflamatory/racist name then there would have been a backlash - certainly.
		
Click to expand...

Imurg,I wouldn't waste my time trying to spell it out,it's not just Dalglish and his team that think racism isn't a serious subject it would appear.


----------



## 2blue (Feb 12, 2012)

Stuart_C said:



			For what reason did Suarez HAVE to shake his hand yesterday??
		
Click to expand...

To save a famous Club like Liverpool loosing face in the way they have...  shame...  such naivity it beggers belief...  they're a s bad as Leeds Utd. Handed the high-ground to ManU.


----------



## papyt (Feb 12, 2012)

I live on merseyside( no not in liverpool) and i'm not a scouser but listen to the local bbc radio and Nealy every one who comes on is saying he did nothing wrong and he shouldn't have shook his hand everyone is out to get LFC,its a thou they are being brainwashed by comments from the club,the only one with a chip on their shoulders is the scousers.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 12, 2012)

Taking all the Suarez/ evra thing out of it. Picture the scenario:-

Lets just say 4-5 games into the season a dirty player intentionally does someone off the ball, very late etc, and that lad breaks his leg. 7-8  months later that lad is fit again and the same two teams and players play each other. Would you expect the same player to shake his hand????

The handshakes before a game are in the main insincere, which is the worst thing, sometimes national team mates show some warmth, or ex team mates and foreigners from the same country. Outside of that it is a 1/4 second hand shake without any respect/sincerity.

After the game, as others have stated its different with a lot of respect on the main and sincerity.

It is like 1 minute silences, ok for 90% of the time, but 10% of the time it gives idiots the stage to stand out. The 1 minute clapping does not do this.

I think it is the same with the handshakes, it gives people a stage they would not normally have.

Luis still should have shook his hand though, for his and the clubs sake, in my opinion.


----------



## A1ex (Feb 12, 2012)

If Suarez felt wrongly judged then he should blame the FA, not Evra. 

Evra actually gave evidence to the FA saying he didn't believe Suarez was a racist. Evra has kept quiet on the issue ever since, not uttered a single word. The opposite to Suarez and Liverpool.

He offered his hand and Suarez rejected it. The chance to start to mend bridges was there and Suarez showed his true colours once again. The guy is just running Liverpool's name through the mud again and again. Through their earlier arrogance and bad handling, Liverpool have put themselves in a position where they can't do anything but no comment or defend Suarez, which is all down to Dalglish. I've been watching football for years and seeing Dalglish lie and bluff his way through that interview was beyond laughable and the saddest sight. 

Suarez isn't worth it. He goes out to cheat and con his way through a game. His goal and assist rate is average at best compared to other top forwards/attackers. 

Liverpool and Dalglish have let a horrible cretin become bigger than the club.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 12, 2012)

He has apparently just officially apologised.......


----------



## A1ex (Feb 12, 2012)

Finally Dalglish does something right. Fair play to him for swallowing his pride and making the little gobshite apologise. I don't believe a word Suarez says but at least Liverpool have clamped down on him and won't allow him carte blanche to do what he pleases.


----------



## bigfoot1985 (Feb 12, 2012)

Liverpool striker Luis Suarez has today issued the following apology:

 "I have spoken with the Manager since the game at Old Trafford and I realise I got things wrong.

"I've not only let him down, but also the Club and what it stands for and I'm sorry. I made a mistake and I regret what happened.

"I should have shaken Patrice Evra's hand before the game and I want to apologise for my actions.

"I would like to put this whole issue behind me and concentrate on playing football."

taken from lfc website


----------



## DaveM (Feb 12, 2012)

A1ex said:



			If Suarez felt wrongly judged then he should blame the FA, not Evra. 

Evra actually gave evidence to the FA saying he didn't believe Suarez was a racist. Evra has kept quiet on the issue ever since, not uttered a single word. The opposite to Suarez and Liverpool.

He offered his hand and Suarez rejected it. The chance to start to mend bridges was there and Suarez showed his true colours once again. The guy is just running Liverpool's name through the mud again and again. Through their earlier arrogance and bad handling, Liverpool have put themselves in a position where they can't do anything but no comment or defend Suarez, which is all down to Dalglish. I've been watching football for years and seeing Dalglish lie and bluff his way through that interview was beyond laughable and the saddest sight. 

Suarez isn't worth it. He goes out to cheat and con his way through a game. His goal and assist rate is average at best compared to other top forwards/attackers. 

Liverpool and Dalglish have let a horrible cretin become bigger than the club.
		
Click to expand...

A fair summary to my mind.


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 12, 2012)

That's a line drawn under it for me now. Everyone should move on.


----------



## grizzler (Feb 12, 2012)

2 teams shouldn't have shook hands before the match like chelsea v qpr a few weeks back. wouldn't have hurt suarez to hold his hand out but would you shake the hand of some one you didnt like? it wouldn't have been as big a deal by everyone if evra hadn't made a big deal of it, again.
what suarez said to evra wasn't racist imo and its not half as bad as whats dished out to to players week in and week out about their children/ parents/ wives. evra needs to grow a set, his behaviour sickens me- world cup, stamford bridge, after the final whistle and so on and so on.
suarez is no saint and needs to wise up, dalglish and the club have backed him to the hilt, suarez has to pay them back now.
also ferguson is the biggest hypocrite in history, saying he should be kicked out of the club! hello? what about cantona, keane and neville?! he gave the armband ffs after they hit the headlines


----------



## 2blue (Feb 12, 2012)

Must say... "Well done LFC" for acknowledging Suarez's error
As you would expect from people who support golf, a game with a rather better track record than most, folk in general on here have recognised that Suarez  & LFC were in the wrong. That's good for us involved in Golf. Will have to watch our backs for only some of the time when we come across those appeasers who find excuses for such dire behaviour.
Cumon Golf


----------



## mouth (Feb 12, 2012)

Kenny had the perfect chance to 'disown' him IMO. We've all done something we shouldn't have in the past and had to take the medicine.

Dalgleish has backed the player in public. Nobody from higher up at LFC has done this at least in public because they all knew KD had made a mistake. Yesterday he could have said "....he let me down. He let the club down and all the fans.....". I'd have hung him out to dry.

I also love it when Suarez says "I have spoken to the manager..." before apologizing. Makes me think he didn't really want to but he's also only apologized for not shaking hands not for the original incident.


----------



## 2blue (Feb 12, 2012)

bluewolf said:



			That's a line drawn under it for me now. Everyone should move on.
		
Click to expand...

EXCEPT....  at the next GM meet...  or HDIDo V GM.....    keep an eye out for those who thought it OK to behave in that way:whoo:


----------



## smange (Feb 12, 2012)

What an unmeaningful apology that was.

He only regrets it this morning after seeing the outcry he has caused

If there was any regret whatsoever from Suarez why didnt he be a man and do it before leaving Old Trafford and if he felt the need to apologise after speaking to his manager, why then didnt Dalgleish make him do it straight after the match once he had been shown the incident on TV.

If he had any balls and meant the apology he would have went to the United dressing room and asked to apologise face to face. Now that would have gone a long way to regaining some respect from the public as well as his fellow players


----------



## Mary (Feb 12, 2012)

Apologies obviously made under instructions from the owners, who would not be at all happy at seeing their global brand tarnished in this way. 

King Kenny was one of my heroes, but I think that he handled this badly from day one.


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 12, 2012)

Imurg said:



			I honestly don't believe that the word "respect" can be used with relation to Football.
There's been little respect in the game for years.
Pound to a penny they're only doing it because the Premier League say they have to..........Tell me I'm wrong.
Would they do it if they didn't have to?
		
Click to expand...

You're right so why do they insist on everybody shaking hands before games.


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 12, 2012)

Dodger said:



			Imurg,I wouldn't waste my time trying to spell it out,it's not just Dalglish and his team that think racism isn't a serious subject it would appear.
		
Click to expand...

Dodger, just because I don't agree with you doesn't mean I think racism is ok.

He done time for the crime so surely thats the end of the racism row.

No player should have to shake hands with any opponent they don't want  to.


----------



## In_The_Rough (Feb 12, 2012)

This shaking hands larky should be scrapped as it is a load of cobblers, one minute it is all nicey nicey and then soon as they kick off they are hacking away and snarling at each other. It is just done to promote this happy fair play atmosphere. Waste of time if you ask me.


----------



## 2blue (Feb 12, 2012)

Stuart_C said:



			Dodger, just because I don't agree with you doesn't mean I think racism is ok.

He done time for the crime so surely thats the end of the racism row.

*No player should have to shake hands with any opponent they don't want  to*.
		
Click to expand...

Very disrespectful not to do so. Shaking hands is not just a sign of friendship. 
In Sat's cicumstance it would have indicated that the previous situation between them was over and they start afresh....  which is why it was such a bad mistake not to do so. 
He was again showing that he couldn't, again, be bothered to get to grips with the culture he is operating in...  dispite his Club trying to, finally, put him on the right track by giving him the opportunity to shake, and expecting him to do so.


----------



## bigfoot1985 (Feb 13, 2012)

*Alex Ferguson is a disgrace.....*

" i dont mind a man united player Kung-Fu kicking a supporter in the head, 
  i dont mind a man united player missing a drugs test and receiving a 9 month ban, 
  i dont mind a man united player cheating on his wife with an old age prostitute, 
  i dont mind i man united player having a 5 year affair with his brothers wife."







"Suarez refusing to shake evra`s hand is a disgrace and liverpool should sell him!" 

Alex Ferguson obviously has a short memory..


----------



## Shaunmg (Feb 13, 2012)

Ferguson is a hypocrite who happens to hate Liverpool.

I suppose itâ€™s easy to forget how he himself refused the shake Mourinhoâ€™s hand at a championâ€™s league game 

I suppose itâ€™s easy to forget how he supported Cantona when he kicked a supporter in the crowd. Much more likely to cause a riot that a hand shake refusal. Didnâ€™t see any cry for him never to play for UTD again

I suppose it easy to condemn Liverpool for not appealing the Suarez ban, yet disagree with it. Yet he did exactly the same when Evra received a 4 match ban. He rubbished the FA decision as flawed yet didnâ€™t appeal.

Suarez was wrong to refuse the handshake in fact an idiot; I can forgive Evra for his gloating demonstration. But Fergusons hysterical rant showed him up for the hypocrite he is


----------



## jpenno (Feb 13, 2012)

Anyone think the Owners made Kenny and Suarez apologise to undermine their own positions?

Suarez will probably demand a transfer in the summer ( not sure who would take him though) and then Kenny will rant and rave and walk, saves the Board from getting rid, in the meantime they are tapping up Jose who is being ousted at Madrid


----------

